# [SOLVED] Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am really stuck on this one. I have successfully built several computers in the past year, but this one's giving me problems.

I put everything together, and turn on the computer, but nothing happened. Then I remembered I forgot to plug in the CPU power 12v thing. After doing that, all the fans and lights started working correctly, but no image on the screen/keyboard not lighting up.

After unplugging things one at a time to rule out problems, I eventually took the whole thing apart, made sure the motherboard is seated correctly, both motherboard/12v are plugged in and ran it barebones. Right now, it's just the Power Supply, CPU/Heatsink, RAM, and in the rear I have the VGA and Keyboard connected. I have also tried shuffling the RAM modules around individually.

I was about to give up when the monitor finally lit up (after 3-5 minutes) and said something about a CMOS error. Keep in mind everything's brand new just delivered today. So I removed the battery for a minute, and placed it back in.

After cold booting, it still takes 3-5 minutes, but now it skips POST completely and takes me to the Loading Operating System screen. I have not reconnected the hard drive/GPU yet because I wish to get to the root of this problem first.

What do you guys think? PSU, Motherboard, RAM, or CPU problem? Please let me know if you guys have any other ideas. If the problem persists until Monday, I can bring over a different computer, and test the RAM/PSU for problems.

Thank you
----

Here is the list of this build's hardware:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX 
a
GIGABYTE GV-R585OC-1GD Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress Pro) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video 

SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" 

OCZ Fatal1ty OCZ550FTY 550W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply 

GIGABYTE GA-880GA-UD3H AM3 AMD 880G SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard 

NZXT M59 - 001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 

CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7 compatible RR-B10-212P-G1 120mm "heatpipe direct contact" Long life sleeve CPU Cooler


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

check you have the aux power plug,plugged into the m/b

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Your power supply is not one we recommend, but it should at least be able to power up your system. Use a multimeter to check the voltages from the psu are within spec (+/- 5%).
I suspect your motherboard is no ggod. Confirm you have a motherboard speaker attached and power up with only CPU installed (no memory or peripherals) and monitor connected to onboard video. You should get a series of POST warning beeps telling you you have no memory installed. This confirms your CPU (at least) is functional.
If you get the POST beep, shut down, install one DIMM and try again. Once it beeps again, start tapping the Delete key to enter CMOS setup (BIOS).
If you never get a POST beep or are not able to enter BIOS after POST, swap out the mobo.


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Hello,

Unfortunately the case I got doesn't have a PC Speaker, and there should be a beeper built into this motherboard (I have another gigabyte and it makes beeps). However, this one is completely silent, and just skips POST. May I ask what ng is? Not good?

I've googled up this problem and in several cases, people mention that once they RMA'd the motherboard the computer was up and running within 15 minutes. Perhaps I could give that a shot? Thank you


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Are you able to access BIOS?


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

I have not able to get into BIOS at all. Now it just skips straight to the Loading Operating System screen, after 3 minutes of doing nothing. The closest I got to BIOS was the first time the monitor lit up, and it said something about a CMOS error and shut itself down. I am unable to reproduce that error.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*



sm0kie said:


> After cold booting, it still takes 3-5 minutes, but now it skips POST completely and takes me to the Loading Operating System screen. _I have not reconnected the *hard drive*_/GPU yet because I wish to get to the root of this problem first.


I am having a bit of an issue with this statement... How are you getting to the O.S. load screen when the HDD is not connected?


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Hello,

The HDD is not connected. It does say Loading Operating System, but after a few secs it says BOOT ERROR.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Okay, I misunderstood. Your board has the Gigabyte Dual Bios. Your manual should have instructions on how to boot from the backup bios. It is unlikely, but possible, your bios was corrupted. 

Follow the instructions on how to boot to the backup bios in the manual and let us know what happens.

Thanks.


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Okay, I looked through the section in the manual on DualBIOS, and it says in the event the BIOS is corrupted or damaged, DualBIOS takes over automatically and copies itself over on the next boot. I know some other motherboards have a jumper switch, but apparently this one is automatic.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Disconnect the PSU, hold the power button (or jump the pwr header) for 10-15 seconds to drain residual power. Clear the CMOS then start up.

edit: Did you try "bench testing" the board???


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Thanks for the advice, I have to leave it be until Monday, because I was actually helping a friend build his computer. I will try everything mentioned. I have built many computers in my lifetime and have not run into a problem like this. It's either something stupid I overlooked, or something's defective!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

I would suggest bench testing the components as outlined here in our bench testing tutorial. 

As you set up each of the components, visually inspect each one for damage.


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes gavinzach, that was actually the first link that came up on googled Bench Test Motherboard and I have read it. You have been most helpful! Will be back Monday.

Just curious, based on experience, what would you guys say is the rate of defect in computer parts? 1 in 100? Less? Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

normally 1 in thousands the last stats i saw listed h/d's at the top of the list


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Hello,

I benched the system, and bought a $1 PC speaker. I connected things one at a time starting with the CPU/HSF ONLY. There was long beeps, which the manual says missing memory. So I put in the memory and behold, it did a single beep, indicating no problems! Next I put everything else in and tested each step, and everything was fine, with a single short beep!

However, it still always takes a minute of bootup waiting before the beep.:upset:

We were also able to enter the BIOS, by jamming on the DEL key during the 1 minute wait. The CPU temp looks good, RAM looks good, even the hard drive was detected.

I brought my computer to my friend's house (I have an identical power supply), and the 1 minute warmup problem persisted even with the other power supply. I also swapped the RAM in his system, and problem persisted. I was unable to test the CPU because it's an i5.

A secondary problem has been found, the DVD drive does not work. It seems to have no power, and when I press eject nothing happens. It also doesn't show up in the list of IDE drives in BIOS. I tested it with my other DVD drive also, and it did not work either. Double checked the IDE cable and the power and everything. I'm thinking if the DVD drive is working, I would then SHOULD be able install windows, and just put the computer in sleep mode and just live with the bootup time.

Last thing, when I have the monitor plugged in to the onboard video, it's fine, but when I plug the monitor into the Radeon, no image will show up on screen. There is still a single beep when the video card is inserted, so I think everything's fine in the background, I just can't see it. I have a suspicion that it may not be working because the heatsink's weight causes the video card to lean. So I set in BIOS the Primary to PEG, and propped the card straight with a piece of paper, but still no image.

Argh, more problems =( Sorry for the long post, but I'm completely out of ideas now. Thinking of bringing it to a repair shop, or just RMAing CPU/Motherboard to see if that helps.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*



sm0kie said:


> Last thing, when I have the monitor plugged in to the onboard video, it's fine, but when I plug the monitor into the Radeon, no image will show up on screen. There is still a single beep when the video card is inserted, so I think everything's fine in the background, I just can't see it. I have a suspicion that it may not be working because the heatsink's weight causes the video card to lean. So I set in BIOS the Primary to PEG, and propped the card straight with a piece of paper, but still no image.


This is likely caused by your BIOS being set to boot to the iGP rather than the PCIe card.

I would start by setting your BIOS to fail-safe defaults.

Then setting the PCIe card as the default video. 

If both drives are disconnected (HDD and Optical) does it still take a minute to clear post? I have had issues with bad drives causing post to hang during auto-detection.


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Yes, actually it takes 1 minute to clear post no matter what I've done, even when nothing but the CPU is connected. I actually did set the fail-safe and then primary video to PCIe. I am going to RMA the mobo see if it helps.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Hello sm0kie,

How did you make out with the RMA?


----------



## sm0kie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

gavinzach,

Thanks for your concern. After the motherboard RMA, everything worked fine. Thanks for all your help I appreciate it!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer takes a long time to boot/skips POST*

Glad to hear! 

About the help, no problem, that is what we are here for!


----------

